
Spark Plug - blendo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spark_plug
======
blendo
Submitted with the quote:

"Polonium spark plugs were marketed by Firestone from 1940 to 1953. While the
amount of radiation from the plugs was minuscule and not a threat to the
consumer, the benefits of such plugs quickly diminished after approximately a
month because of polonium's short half-life, and because buildup on the
conductors would block the radiation that improved engine performance. The
premise behind the polonium spark plug, as well as Alfred Matthew Hubbard's
prototype radium plug that preceded it, was that the radiation would improve
ionization of the fuel in the cylinder and thus allow the plug to fire more
quickly and efficiently."

